# Dryer for show?



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am about to enter my young female German Shepherd in a conformation show and, before I do, I could use some advice as to what dryer/blow dryer is appropriate for a German Shepherd. I have conformation ring experience with other breeds and have groomed other breeds too. However, they were able to be blown dry with my personal hair dryers. What is recommended by those who show German Shepherds?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a thread about dryers from a couple of months ago: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/184982-forced-air-dryer.html


----------

